# Abbey Road webcam



## robert@fm (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.abbeyroad.com/Crossing -- live feed from what is probably the world's only famous zebra crossing. 

Just been watching it; it's surprisingly busy for this time on Christmas Night.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 25, 2012)

Right now as I type, there are a bunch of people hanging around by the crossing, who three times in succession recreated the famous album cover!  Presumaby they've had a bit too much of the Christmas spirit...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 25, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Right now as I type, there are a bunch of people hanging around by the crossing, who three times in succession recreated the famous album cover!  Presumaby they've had a bit too much of the Christmas spirit...



Missed them!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 25, 2012)

they were there at 11:03!!


----------



## RWJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Borrowed this thanks - and a happy new year!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2013)

Is a busy place.  Accident waiting to happen ?  Good 2 watch


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 15, 2013)

Beatles fans come together at wrong Abbey Road 

I must confess, when I first passed through this DLR station I was immediately put in mind of the album.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> Beatles fans come together at wrong Abbey Road
> 
> I must confess, when I first passed through this DLR station I was immediately put in mind of the album.



Oh dear! There's probably an opening for someone to create a book of pictures of the wrong places with the right names!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 20, 2013)

I am amazed atthe risks people are willing to take and how few drivers want to stop evenwhen people are on the crossing


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 15, 2014)

Yellow submarine on the crossing


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just been watching, that's one busy road.


----------

